# Lonely, sad songs



## Josh90

What songs do you like to listen when your're lonely, sad or depressed?, I like walking down an empty street on a cold day listening to this, its sad but very moving, I feel like I'm in another world, away from the busy loud city and angry, violent, rude people.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Yes, I love that song. It was particularly powerful at the start of the film, when the camera was panning across the city showing the different sites, business people, bums etc - actually I think they just used bits from the film clip you posted.

I really like Pyramid Song by Radiohead


----------



## redtogo72

Volume is low on this video:


----------



## kiirby




----------



## CrunchyCarrot

I have these on a playlist:
















I think I added a Lhasa song in another post, but here's another. She was amazing.






Classic.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero




----------



## centrino

Stratovarius - Forever


----------



## stranger25




----------



## Madam




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymid




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I used to listen to J.E.W a lot back in my early high school days. This is probably the most sombre one I could think of.


----------



## Noll




----------



## MillzMurray

this is my new joint for when its cold at night (and in my bed) and I choose to walk both bridges whilst deciding whether or not to jump


----------



## Rainy Woods

Pretty much anything by Soap&Skin. "Wonder" is probably my favourite song for such an occasion as it's achingly beautiful and in such moments, that is what I want.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## gamingpup

<-- the piano arrangement to Dango daikazoku


----------



## WintersEpilogue

Agalloch - A Desolation Song


----------



## Kveikur

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Sad Mafioso






No other song captures the feeling of loneliness so well.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

gamingpup said:


> <-- the piano arrangement to Dango daikazoku


I like the original with the vocals.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Here some of mine.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=o26SlmROH5Q

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkTXWWf2TJ8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8TUkWTCHAY


----------



## AceEmoKid

Luna's millennium long banishment to the moon is the epitome of loneliness. I could only imagine how sad and unwanted she felt to be disliked, not only by the general public but her own sister, and sent away for a thousand mortal lifetimes. The second movement of the song however makes up for the loneliness. It's like the sun's embrace of the moon when she finally returns and the monster inside of her is defeated. The worst of it is over, and now all that is left is reintegration with society.


----------



## Marko3




----------



## zookeeper

This thread needs more bröotal sadness.


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## BizarreReverend

So difficult to choose just a few


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## tea111red

Half Life - Sneaker Pimps


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## BassHead

Sometimes I'll listen to uplifting, spiritual reggae when I'm feeling sad/lonely/depressed/etc.; helps me lift my mood. These songs are a few I listen to:









Other times, I want the song to match my mood:












*that last one is 0:00-3:17, rest of it is different songs*


----------



## Beverast

Depresses the hell out of me, ugh.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Epitaph


----------



## Kirsty1987




----------



## Goopus

Made a playlist with some of the suggestions from this thread if anyone actually wants to listen to it:

http://grooveshark.com/#!/playlist/Sad+Lonely+Songs/98225810

I enjoy making playlists.


----------



## rockyraccoon

First Christmas by Stan Rogers


----------



## Princess Gustopher

*She is The Sunlight* by Trading Yesterday






*Your Call* by Secondhand Serenade


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## JeruHendrix

One of the best songs about opiate addiction. This guy was really something else. He was from my home town and died of lung cancer in '08. He had so much potential and it's sad when someone whose truly unique gets taken from us too early. Rest in peace Tao.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Manhorse




----------



## WillYouStopDave

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


 I love this song too.


----------



## JeruHendrix

Sonically, this isn't all that sad. But the lyrics... the lyrics, oh man. I've tried to commit suicide 3 times. I relate to this track so much.


----------



## cosmicslop

This whole album is depressing.


----------



## Freppa

Die Form is my usual go-to band for this kind of thing.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I was going to come up with a list of songs for you all to look through but I think later on I will have to go through this thread and actually listen to the songs every one else has posted up


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ One of the few good songs EJ made post-70's. Legendary Jeff Porcaro on drums also RIP


----------



## s12345

Who can say where the road goes? Where the days flows? Only time..
And who can say if your love grows, as your heart shows? Only time..

<3 <3


----------



## eveningbat




----------



## ONLYmarta

*Radiohead "Creep"*


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Dark Light

Basically my life theme.
_
Slightly bemused by his lack of direction
Came to this world by caesarean section
Chooses his clothes to match his pallid complexion
Now it takes him all day just to get an erection

Hey You, 
Things aren't what they seem.
Makes no sense at all
Things aren't what they seem.
Makes no sense at all

Goes out to cruise and to meet his connection
He never scores he just gets an infection
Dreams of a place with a better selection
Still it takes him all day just to get an erection
Hey You,

Things aren't what they seem
Makes no sense at all,
Luxemburger Queen,
He's a Burger Queen.

Slightly bemused by the total rejection,
Came to this world by caesarean section,
Dreams of a place with a better selection,
Dreams of a face that is pure as perfection,
Hey you,

Things aren't what they seem,
Luxemburger Queen,
He's a Burger Queen _


----------



## Marko3

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## FreshPrince

I don't usually listen to "sad" songs, but some of my favorite songs can be sad. These might have been posted already, but here's a couple of my favs that immediately come to mind:

The Cure - "Untitled"





Sparklehorse - "Sea of Teeth"


----------



## Apoc




----------



## frosted

From this band second only to World of My Own, which sadly isn't on Youtube.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## citizen_erased




----------



## bluegc8




----------



## blue2




----------



## shallpass

Joni Mitchell - People's Parties: 




And possibly the loneliest song I own

I Want To Be Alone (Dialogue)--Jackson C. Frank (&#8230;:


----------



## corgilemon

Anything by The National.


----------



## dal user




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## pocketbird




----------



## Dark Light

Alice in Chains discography.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## LittleMerlin




----------



## blue2




----------



## CJS20




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## pocketbird

_honey, it's alright
it's alright to be alone

honey, it's alright
to be amongst the rubble and stone_


----------



## LittleMerlin




----------



## starryeyed00




----------



## starryeyed00




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Thedood

Claudia87 said:


>


I love that song! Kerplunk is such a crimnally underrated Green Day album.


----------



## Claudia87

Thedood said:


> I love that song! Kerplunk is such a crimnally underrated Green Day album.


Yes! And 1,039 Smoothed Out Slappy Hours. I'm not too fond of their newer albums but if I get the chance to see them in concert I will, they are amazing. Billie Joe's such a great showman.


----------



## Thedood

Claudia87 said:


> Yes! And 1,039 Smoothed Out Slappy Hours. I'm not too fond of their newer albums but if I get the chance to see them in concert I will, they are amazing. Billie Joe's such a great showman.


Deftinitely, I've still never been able to see Green Day live, I heard they are awesome.

I actually liked most everything up until 21st Century Breakdown, thought that one kind of sounded like an ultra ****ty version of American Idiot. And Uno!, Dos! and Tre! were boring to me. But I love Kerplunk, Dookie, Insomniac, Nimrod and American Idiot! (Warning was okay)


----------



## TabbyTab

http://www.vevo.com/watch/sia/breathe-me/GB0700400017


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## 0R0

Nice one, The Hulk





guy who did this killed himself after


----------



## AllieG

Sia- I'm in Here


----------



## MuckyMuck

This is my ultimate lonely song, for some reason:


----------



## rexedgeltoe

I think she's influenced by radiohead and portishead


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## luctus

These guys always seem to end up on my playlist repeatedly, almost every day, if I'm going through a very difficult time


----------



## luctus

> RoseWhiteRoseRed]


love Ana's Song


----------



## luctus




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

luctus said:


> love Ana's Song


it took me a while to like it. I had to keep listening to it and after a while I came to like it.


----------



## IcedOver

"Shannon," even though it's not ultra-clear, is a dog who drowns in the ocean. The song is about Beach Boy Brian Wilson's dog who met that fate. Great songs, both of them.


----------



## Magnus

Best heard with headphones, obviously.


----------



## Somemetalhead

Completely accoustic without any singing just one accoustic guitar. It is the loneliest song i have ever heard and always hits me.

Morbid Angel - Desolate Ways


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Black Starr

When feeling melancholic, I like this one






Nine Inch Nails has great ones too like Something I Can Never Have.


----------



## Noll




----------



## aNervousGirl

_Why do I always feel sad?
Why do I make things get sad?_


----------



## Noll




----------



## Noll




----------



## Noll

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


I love that song, one of the saddest songs I've ever heard actually. The lyrics... It was in a GTA game. Surprised to see someone else who's also heard it! You obviously have good taste.


----------



## SvanThorXx

I listen to a lot of Alice in Chains.


----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


Great song


----------



## gamingpup




----------



## Zerix

~_~


----------



## Constantine Kai Alkandros

I like this topic. I have a variety of songs I listen to. When I feel suicidal and hopeless I listen to: 

1. Creed's - One Last Breath
2. Evanescence's - Bring Me to Life
3. Metallica's - Fade to Black/Sanitarium/One
4. Alter Bridge - All Hope is Gone/Save Me/Words Are Darker Than Their Wings/Coming Home
5. Linkin Park - Easier to Run/Somewhere I Belong

If I am just sad/depressed/or melancholy

1. Creed's - My Own Prison/Don't Stop Dancing/My Sacrifice
2. Alter Bridge - Burn it Down/Brand New Start/Blackbird/Wayward One/Cry of Achilles/Fortress


----------



## Zyriel

Plus epicass organs xD


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Zerix

5 Star Thread.


----------



## 1one

Yes, it's an instrumental, but lonely, sad, desolate for sure, i just listen to it on loop sometimes.


----------



## gamingpup

Xions theme from Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days.


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## 0R0

Guy who did this killed himself after


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## dal user

Sad story behind this song. Listen carefully to the lyrics.


----------



## ComeUndone




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## EyeHope




----------



## Noll




----------



## The Enemy Within

"Twin Guitar" Masters :


----------



## Deadhouse

Vocals might take some getting used to, but a notoriously depressing doom album for a reason:




Also, username sake:


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## theCARS1979

Sad Yes, but every time I hear Patty Duke or watch the Patty Duke Show from the 60s it still makes me happy and Im sorry this song is so old guys, because its from 1965 and that voice drives me crazy. She played Patty Lane and Cathy Lane on the Patty Duke Show. Playing two parts on a live TV sitcom, only Patty Duke herself could pull that off


----------



## theCARS1979

*Happy 75 Anniversary to the Wizard of Oz*






Happy 75th Anniversary to the Wizard of Oz


----------



## theCARS1979

HAPPY 75th Anniversary to the Wizard of Oz !


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Uncooperative




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## ComeUndone




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Robin Zander, great voice


----------



## sonya99




----------



## Dilweedle

One of my friends recommended this a while back, it's the most depressing song I've ever heard.


----------



## Shinobi1001

Porcupine Tree - Heartattack in a lay-by

Very depressing and lonely and haunting.......I love it so much






LISTEN TO IT! :um


----------



## DoubleBlackSage

this sang is saddest,It's like a theme song for people with psychological condition like us,just like unwell by matchbox20:http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1crhk_video-single-u2-stuck-in-a-moment_music


----------



## AussiePea

Shinobi1001 said:


> Porcupine Tree - Heartattack in a lay-by
> 
> Very depressing and lonely and haunting.......I love it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LISTEN TO IT! :um


The harmonies in this song are incredible.

On the topic of Steven Wilson:











But the king is this:


----------



## Losti

Lately, this song . . . Jump Little Children - Mexico


----------



## sonya99




----------



## Innominate

Deadhouse said:


> Vocals might take some getting used to, but a notoriously depressing doom album for a reason:


*nods in approval*


----------



## Shinobi1001

AussiePea said:


> The harmonies in this song are incredible.
> 
> On the topic of Steven Wilson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap
> But the king is this:


Steve Wilson is a musical genius!! :clap:


----------



## sonya99




----------



## kivi

It makes me feel weird. When I was really depressed I listened to this every night before I sleep. It made me cry so many times.


----------



## brothersport




----------



## Deadhouse

Innominate said:


> *nods in approval*


*Nods back in approval* been meaning to check out lunatic soul for a while now (and more of riverside for that matter), also good to see some depressive black metal here!






Neofolk:





Doom Jazz:


----------



## forgetmylife

or


----------



## Daylight

This song by the greatest band in the world gets my emotions going.


----------



## blue2




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Goopus




----------



## Cuban FL Cracker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Great song


----------



## Yer Blues

The Enemy Within said:


> ^ Great song


Yeah, I like the lyrics.

Probably been posted already:


----------



## CristianNC




----------



## Thedood

kivi said:


> It makes me feel weird. When I was really depressed I listened to this every night before I sleep. It made me cry so many times.


Honestly, there's something about Trent's soft/moody/piano/instrumental type compositions that are simulatniously soothing and also incredibly sad and depressing at the same time. That's why he's one of my heroes!

I love this one too, pretty much for the same reasons you mentioned.


----------



## HenDoggy

This takes me to a dark place.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Pessoa




----------



## Choci Loni

Grouper is a favourite of mine as well! Especially "Cloud in places".

But I came here to post this one. I've listened to it so many times..


----------



## HenDoggy

Choci Loni said:


> Grouper is a favourite of mine as well! Especially "Cloud in places".
> 
> But I came here to post this one. I've listened to it so many times..


Great Portishead song. Do you listen to Julia Holter?

I think this is the song that would be played in my head the second I died. :rain


----------



## rymo

I was never into listening to depressing songs when I was already sad and depressed. It always seemed very counter-intuitive to me. Like, why would I want to feel even worse than I already do? So what I would listen to to make me feel like life is more beautiful than it seems at the moment is something more uplifting but still mellow, like






Maybe it's lame to post a Beck song after he just won best album, but I'll be an anti-hipster and say this song is just so damn beautiful.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Original version





Silverstein's cover, the sadder version.


----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## JustThisGuy

Give it time, it's a slow, somber playing, but it really, really grabs how a lot of us are feeling.


----------



## HarrySachz

I love this song. Weird how listening to a sad song while you may be depressed already, can make you feel better. 















This one's probably got one of the most sad/depressing sounds to a song I've ever heard. And somehow, that's why I love it.


----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Choci Loni

I wonder what it says about me that I post so many songs in this thread


----------



## eveningbat

"Stay" by Deanna Kirk. Sorry, it's not available on You Tube.


----------



## catcharay




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Thedood

Too many feels.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sarahferreira

echo by jason walker


----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon

This song is terribly sad, yet so poetically beautiful.


----------



## LonelyHikikomori

HenDoggy said:


>


Benji is such a great album. An hour of feels.

Also worth posting in this thread is Red House Painters:


----------



## forgetmylife




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Snow Bunny




----------



## Koe

it has a calming effect on me, strangely enough


----------



## fotschi

Koe said:


> it has a calming effect on me, strangely enough


Good choice, that song is great. I find it calming too. That album and all of Radiohead's post OK Computer stuff is pretty much the only music I liked when I was way younger and still think is amazing.

Well that and venetian snares, but I have no bloody idea how I liked vsnares when I was younger. Not only that but my taste in vsnares has even devolved as I've grown from liking his experimental stuff to just liking his classical influenced rossz csillag alatt szuletett-ish stuff. Have vsnares sampling Billie Holiday singing the Hungarian suicide song:


----------



## HenDoggy

Depressing song.


----------



## Mxx1

I love this song, very good for getting up your self-esteem though it's technically a love song, but i like listening to it when i'm sad.


----------



## Estillum




----------



## n0there




----------



## HenDoggy

New Sufjan Stevens song hits me hard. So many emotions listening to this.


----------



## n0there




----------



## Brawk Shady

Going Through Changes
Beautiful 
When I'm Gone

All by Eminem


----------



## Aeiou

centrino said:


> Stratovarius - Forever


like it!


----------



## Aeiou

rymo said:


> I was never into listening to depressing songs when I was already sad and depressed. It always seemed very counter-intuitive to me. Like, why would I want to feel even worse than I already do? So what I would listen to to make me feel like life is more beautiful than it seems at the moment is something more uplifting but still mellow


I agree with that.

Though, talking about sad songs, I have just recalled about a beautiful song by Songs:Ohia. I can really feel Jason Molina's suffering ...
I find it so powerful!


----------



## n0there

These two songs are totally heartbreaking, yet comforting at the same time.


----------



## Pessoa




----------



## Xibalba




----------



## n0there




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## n0there




----------



## The Enemy Within

Underrated song :


----------



## Aribeth

Not exactly lonely but I love thisssssssss


----------



## Hylar

Takes me to another place...





 "I've got a long way to go, I'm getting further away..."


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## uptownzz409




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## fossil




----------



## The Enemy Within

Don Henley - New York Minute

https://www.song365.co/track/don-henley-new-york-minute-294940.html

*And in these days
When darkness falls early
And people rush home
To the ones they love
You better take a fool's advice
And take care of your own
One day they're here;
Next day they're gone*


----------



## 0blank0

This song really saddens me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indiscipline

Melancholia is one of the most beautiful records I've ever heard, and it's probably the most devastating. These two tracks are actually quite tame compared to the rest of the album (sometimes it's depressive in an almost _sinister_ way, which freaks me out). I _can not _ listen to it if I'm feeling low, but I adore it. It's like the forbidden fruit or something.

(just to level it out)


----------



## AnataFan4Life




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## quesara

Hylar said:


> Takes me to another place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've got a long way to go, I'm getting further away..."


Excellent taste :yay


----------



## quesara

Keaton Henson - You






Sufjan Stevens - The Only Thing


----------



## Gale100

I have not listened to music for years, I can't ever get through the first couple of lines before I have to shut it off, it makes me very sad, and I have a hard time to hold myself together!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

_The summer sun is fading as the year grows old
And darker days are drawing near
The winter winds will be much colder
Now you're not here

I watch the birds fly south across the autumn sky
And one by one they disappear
I wish that I was flying with them
Now you're not here

Like the sun through the trees you came to love me
Like a leaf on a breeze you blew away

Through autumn's golden gown we used to kick our way
You always loved this time of year
Those fallen leaves lie undisturbed now 'cause you're not here
'Cause you're not here 'cause you're not here

Like the sun through the trees you came to love me
Like a leaf on a breeze you blew away

A gentle rain falls softly on my weary eyes
As if to hide a lonely tear
My life will be forever autumn 'cause you're not here
'Cause you're not here, 'cause you're not here

_​


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## samiisprink

When Im super depressed this song. Probably counter productive but oh well. http://youtu.be/htd3iSbngSk


----------



## HenDoggy

why you have to do this to me bob :crying:


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Ola...RIP Phil Lynott*


----------



## estse

I've posted this before and I'll keep posting it 'till I die. GW Sok is my favourite lyric writer of all time (most songs political) and this song destroyed loneliness and longing for companionship. Also, Terrie's guitar playing was brilliant:






From the same album, they end it with a cover of a traditional love-lost song (drummer Kat provided the vocals):


----------



## i suck at life

usually just the classics...creep.radiohead...mad world.gary jules


----------



## HenDoggy

i think i already posted this, oh well...


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Sprocketjam

__
https://soundcloud.com/ocremix%2F2-07-you-dont-know-me

Not sure how to embed soundcloud on this forum, but anyway, this song is pretty sad.


----------



## HenDoggy

one of the most depressing songs you're ever hear...


----------



## desartamiu

I like to listen to inspiring music when I am feeling down.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HenDoggy

i can never get tired of the song esp. the caught in a barbed wired fence part.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## TheWildeOne

This one sort of requires the video to hit the appropriate level of depressing.


----------



## HenDoggy

RIP :crying:


----------



## karenw

Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## ScaredRainbowDash




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Ben12




----------



## AmbiValenzia

How do you actually embed youtube-videos here? I don't know how you are doing this.

Breathe - Midge Ure





With a little help from my friends - Joe Cocker





Shiny Happy People - REM





Rescue me - Bell Book - Candle





Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## That Random Guy

*well...*


----------



## uziq




----------



## gheck

AmbiValenzia said:


> How do you actually embed youtube-videos here? I don't know how you are doing this.
> [/url]


look for a youtube emblem to click on to embed a link. If you don't see one, maybe there is an "advanced settings" button nest to "submit reply" that'll give you more options...?

______________________________________________________

this seems like the perfect place to drop this song>>>


----------



## The Enemy Within

AmbiValenzia said:


> Breathe - Midge Ure


Great song. I'll post the right way :






REM :


----------



## Ameenah

The Verve - The Drugs Don't Work





Fiona Apple - Sleep To Dream





Fiona Apple - Criminal





Skeeter Davis - End Of The World





I'm sure Nirvana, Johnny Cash, and Korn has to be on here already.


----------



## megalodon

This will destroy you - quiet. Snowfall by giaa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Wirt

this album is a go-to when im down and indulge in it lol. this song especially


----------



## visualkeirockstar




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Ameenah

No Light, No light - Florence + The Machine


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Ameenah

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Nice. Her voice is beautiful


----------



## kurtcobain

Between the Bars- Elliot Smith
Heartbreaker- Noah Gundersen 
Family- Noah Gundersen
Selfish Art- Noah Gunderden
John Wayne Gacy Jr- Sufjan Stevens
I Need My Girl- The National


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## joolz

Not my usual taste in music:


----------



## Shinobi1001

SAD


----------



## whocares187

- mad world





 - end of napoleon dynamite

and these are from video games lol.





 - end of conkers





 - donkey kong country song


----------



## nordision




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

Shinobi1001 said:


> SAD


Dude, high five! o/

Porcupine Tree is freaking amazing!


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

This one makes me think about life in my saddest moments.


----------



## flyingMint




----------



## JohnDoe26

This. Makes me feel nostalgic and lonely.


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## LoneWolf14




----------



## Ameenah

Alone I break - Korn


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Shinobi1001

yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd said:


> Dude, high five! o/
> 
> Porcupine Tree is freaking amazing!


Yes!:nerd: I love The In Absentia album, it's so awesome. Prodigal is my fav


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

@Shinobi1001, Fear of A Blank Planet is pretty awesome as well and Anesthetize is probably my favourite song.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## andy1984




----------



## The Enemy Within

*"A sign of time
I lost my life, forgot to die"*

Great opening


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## tea111red

I guess.


----------



## uglyaznboi72

toni braXXXton - it's just another sad love song racking my brain .. like crazy .. guess i'm all torn up .. be it fass or slo, it doezzent let go .. i'm shaking ..


and it's all because of YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Haunty




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## The Enemy Within

DaveCan said:


>


Great song ! Dark lyrics...I have to say I prefer the live version from the Mirage tour :


----------



## DaveCan

Thank you! That's one of the best and most meaningful sad songs for me over the years. The song itself, and then with the amazing guitar parts by Lindsey that just breaths and cry's out the song via notes and feel. Incredible musicianship and feeling as the guitar solo's and tone match the mood and take you there and beyond. It all just reminds me of so many times past in my life.. Reflection...


----------



## Raulz

The Sight Below - At First Touch


----------



## McFly

Playing FONV. This song always brings the mood down (every 5 minutes):


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## DaveCan

The guitar part near the end is killer, ol school!


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Winterwalk

Antimatter - Ghosts





Antimatter - Leaving Eden


----------



## The Enemy Within

DaveCan said:


> Thank you! That's one of the best and most meaningful sad songs for me over the years. The song itself, and then with the amazing guitar parts by Lindsey that just breaths and cry's out the song via notes and feel. Incredible musicianship and feeling as the guitar solo's and tone match the mood and take you there and beyond. It all just reminds me of so many times past in my life.. Reflection...


I feel it too man...I used to listen to this song alot during a time (3-4 years ago).
Gregg Allman :


----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## Raulz

Anders Ilar - Rare Islands






One of the saddest pieces of ambient music I've ever heard. Absolutely love it though.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Winterwalk said:


>


Great song/lyrics


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## TheLunatic19

This song pretty much describes my life.


----------



## Mammagamma




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Loosh

This song usually ignites any built up tears and lets them loose.






Not only the story behind the song but the lyrics.


----------



## TenYears

Omg, man. He has got to be the most talented male vocalist of my generation. And the next. Ffs.

Just.

Amazing.


----------



## Winterwalk

The singer died today. 46 years old, she would have been 47 in a couple of weeks. She was great.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## HenDoggy

Winterwalk said:


>


great song.


----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## That Random Guy

*This..*


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## HenDoggy

I don't know or care to know
I don't care or know to care


----------



## Resergence

I have the best song for this:


----------



## chapis

soundtrack (while you were sleeping).


----------



## Raulz

Biosphere - Silene: The soundtrack to a man losing his sanity in a frozen wasteland.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Raulz

Loscil - Le Plongeur






Like a lone man in a submarine within the dark abyss...


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## uziq




----------



## 0blank0




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## uziq




----------



## rockyraccoon

I think this song takes the cake folks. Hauntingly depressing yet beautifully alluring:


----------



## okgoodbye

Emily Browning - Asleep (cover of The Smiths)


----------



## Jifnt




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Winterwalk




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## lostboyslikemearefree

Only fitting


----------



## The Enemy Within

Callsign said:


> Watched this heaps a few months ago


How do you post Vimeo videos here ? Thanks in advance


----------



## The Enemy Within

Callsign said:


> It seems to work usually if I just paste the link to the Vimeo page. Not sure though, maybe a forum admin got a new plugin on the forum that converts those Vimeo links to the embedded videos. Some of my old posts with Vimeo links show the video now too instead of just the url like before, though editing a post seems to change it back to just a normal text link :s


Thanks again, I'll try that way (paste)...Vimeo has some exclusive musical videos.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Brujita




----------



## The Enemy Within

tea111red said:


>


90's Classic, deep lyrics


----------



## CptHello




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Persephone The Dread

There are a lot of Steven Wilson, Porcupine Tree, Radiohead, and Nine Inch Nails songs that would fit this thread but I'll limit it (and also half of Radiohead's songs have been removed from YouTube recently lol so that helps )


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## greentea33




----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP Lowell, Richie*


----------



## In The Shade




----------



## LaurelHS

I love that Tracy Chapman song too.

These songs are very bleak, but they often soothe me at night.









__________________


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## discoveryother




----------



## Mc Borg

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Love that song/Bat for Lashes.

This is my go to sad song.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mc Borg said:


> Love that song/Bat for Lashes.


Yeah, I forgot about that song, she's great.


----------



## Were

He died a few hours ago R.I.P.






Seems like this was in London, he changed a line to: "I didn't come here to London, just to fool you".


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## AllTheSame

I ****ing love this song.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## doe deer




----------



## ljubo




----------



## PorcupineTree

Oh god, I have an entire arsenal:


----------



## HenDoggy

FRANK OCEAN - NIGHTS

Emotional, introspective song


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Herzeleid

American Football's debut album is probably my favourite to listen to when I'm sad, second would be Unknown Pleasures by Joy Division.
As for single songs, these are some of my favourite from my "melancholy" playlist:
The Cure - Cold
Pianos Become the Teeth - Hiding
Joy Division - Twenty Four Hours
Swans - Coward
La Dispute - Such Small Hands
blink-182 - Adam's Song
The Arrogant Sons of B****** - Rocketrocketrocketship
Pg.99 - The Lonely Waltz of Leonard Cohen
Converge - All We Love We Leave Behind


----------



## Ghossts

This song is amazing and needs more people listening to it.






'You're already late
Cut in half whilst fading
Stay. You'll fall
Didn't show and you played me
Hold me. Mold me
So I slowly fade away'


----------



## Ghossts

This one too


----------



## Were




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HobbitInHell

Lonely Day- System of A Down


----------



## Fangirl96

You dont even have to understand to feel how sad it is


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## kombustible




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Richard The Manipulated




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Trooper




----------



## nietzschemami

anything by radiohead


----------



## Hollo




----------



## fredscured

Nin - Something I can never have


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## estse




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Du87

I like litening to 3 Feet High & Rising by De La Soul when I start to feel lonely. Usually helps me feel a bit more content. Hearing Pos come in with that chill starting lyric on Magic Number always gets me in a good mood.


----------



## greentea33




----------



## maralb




----------



## Sleeps Brother

A lot of songs really but Cut Worms are pretty chill. 

https://cutworms.bandcamp.com/

P.S. don't actually cut worms, they matter like all creatures do. <3 Just saying


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero

When the screaming starts, the hair on my arms rises.






These are so good too. The whole album is crazy good.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Not extremely sad, but it has this depressing sound to it. Such a nice song too.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Xemnas

i like these
Sounds of Silence be it the original by Simon and Garfunkel or the cover by Disturbed


----------



## AwkwardKat

No Surprises - Radiohead
It's Know it's Over - the Smiths


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pretty much this whole album. Kind of nice to listen to in one setting without skipping a song. That's talent.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Replicante

Too depressive..


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Goto




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## f1ora

been w/ me since hs


----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## SusanStorm

This thread was made for me. I love sad, melancholic songs.


----------



## SusanStorm




----------



## Fomorian

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fomorian

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Replicante




----------



## discoveryother

doe deer said:


> 2 of my favourite artists with one of my favourite songs ever, i'll listen to this one until i die


love it


----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## pillarsofcreation




----------



## Callum96

Great band & what an album. 1049 Gotho is one of my fave songs of the year


Replicantnexus6 said:


>






Beautiful melancholic beat, some great lyrics 
"He built up a wall to have somewhere to hide
But anxiety's coming from somewhere inside"





Nothing really needs to be said for this one...


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Gorgoroth9

Always almost anything by Elliott Smith. It's too relatable. It helps me feel less alone.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Welliwonder

Well I Wonder - The Smiths


----------



## Replicante




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Angel of mercy, please 
Why so much pain?
I cry for forgiveness
I'm the destitute man
Who still remains
It's so hard to explain
Till I leave this world
Always know that*


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Solace, by Scott Joplin..


----------



## Replicante

What a song...


----------



## truant




----------



## Scaptain




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Archer456




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Nine Inch Nails - Leaving Hope*


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Tori Amos - Bells for Her*


----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Xemnas

America - Lonely people





Disturbed or Simon and Garfunkel - Sounds of silence





and as wierd it may sound a vocaloid song





i have a lot more bot these three are my main ones


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante

the greatest one


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Replicante

this video is kinda disturbing


----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Great song by Marillion, did not know about Donald Campbell, the speed record breaker.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

The Enemy Within said:


> Great song by Marillion, did not know about Donald Campbell, the speed record breaker.


Amazing song isn't it 
They wrote it especially for Donald around the time that another search for his remains was underway. Also a soundbyte at about the 4:30 mark of Campell's last radio transmission, can be heard saying 'I'm going, I'm going!!' just as Bluebird takes off and catapults across the lake surface at 300mph.

Great lyrics

Three hundred miles an hour on water
In your purpose-built machine
No one dared to call a boat
Screaming blue
Out of this world
Make history
This is your day
Blue Bird

At such speeds, things fly

What did she say?
I know the pain of too much tenderness
Wondering when or if you'll come back again
Wanting to live for you
And being banned from giving

But only love will turn you around
Only love will turn you around
Only love
Only love will turn you around

So we live you and I
Either side of the edge
And we run and we scream
With the dilated stare
Of obsession and dreaming
What the hell do we want
Is it only to go
Where nobody has gone
A better way than the herd
Sing a different song
Till you're running the ledge
To the gasps from the crowd
Spinning round in your head
Everything that she said


----------



## Replicante




----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


> Amazing song isn't it
> They wrote it especially for Donald around the time that another search for his remains was underway. Also a soundbyte at about the 4:30 mark of Campell's last radio transmission, can be heard saying 'I'm going, I'm going!!' just as Bluebird takes off and catapults across the lake surface at 300mph.
> 
> Great lyrics
> 
> Three hundred miles an hour on water
> In your purpose-built machine
> No one dared to call a boat
> Screaming blue
> Out of this world
> Make history
> This is your day
> Blue Bird
> 
> At such speeds, things fly
> 
> What did she say?
> I know the pain of too much tenderness
> Wondering when or if you'll come back again
> Wanting to live for you
> And being banned from giving
> 
> But only love will turn you around
> Only love will turn you around
> Only love
> Only love will turn you around
> 
> So we live you and I
> Either side of the edge
> And we run and we scream
> With the dilated stare
> Of obsession and dreaming
> What the hell do we want
> Is it only to go
> Where nobody has gone
> A better way than the herd
> Sing a different song
> Till you're running the ledge
> To the gasps from the crowd
> Spinning round in your head
> Everything that she said


Tragic and amazing story. I'll try to watch that movie featuring Anthony Hopkins. RIP Donald.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Callum96




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Replicante

https://vimeo.com/125332745


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Lyyli




----------



## weird speck of dust

demolition lovers - mcr


----------



## Sunb0urn




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Replicante

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Amazing


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Mabel Pines

Mad World -- Gary Jules
The Lonely -- Christina Perri


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## gnomealone




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## birddookie




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


>


BTW, I just realized I mistook you for someone else. For that I am sorry and won't bother you anymore.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## BorisA

Lou Reed - Perfect Day


----------



## Replicante

https://vimeo.com/136277685


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Kinable




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## depressedboy




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## bassmaster




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Stewart Akinyemi

almost all The Smiths songs


----------



## Replicante




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Replicante




----------



## 969033




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Welliwonder

Elena Tonra- Blue and grey


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## gabriellecollins

I prefer Peter Gabriel Red rain


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## crystaltears

I didn't listen to this for a long time.. I didn't know there was a remastered version of it


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## That Random Guy

*My Recent Go-to*

My usual "lonely time" tributes:

*The Smiths*:

Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me
I Know it's Over
Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now

*Eric Carmen*:

All by Myself
Never Gonna Fall in Love Again

*Gilbert O'Sullivan*:

Alone Again (Naturally)

Really, these are only a few of many that I eventually find myself listening to. The worst part is I spam most of these when the time comes and everything overcomes me.


----------



## hemotional

*if anybody uses soundcloud*

go to my acc / camlitty

check out my "feels" playlist


----------



## sprinter




----------



## ThatEmoBoy

Taking Back Sunday-...Slowdance On The Inside


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Harveykinkle

Like tears lost in the rain


----------



## Fever Dream




----------

